# Let's Play shrapnel



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 13, 2009)

shrapnel is a free game by Adam Cadre, and it has won several XYZZY Awards and are generally quite popular online. While shrapnel isn't something one can very easily make hi-larious comments on, I thought it might be fun to play it together. I've finished the game without using a guide, but I'm sure it exists and I press you not to look it up because it's going to be much better to tear our hair out together in pure 'what in god's name'-ery.

Since it's text-based, I'll be posting the updates in quotes with just typed in text. Mods, please do move this thread to some other board if it's innapropriate to have it here, I'm just creating it in the Miscellaneous forum because my previous Sims 2 LP (on the fence about making a super quick version I can finish) remained here all its sad life.

Seeing as it's purely text-based, I'll be putting my posts in normal format under quotes with your ideas. If we progress, I'll ignore all other suggestions and move on to the next bit. If your sentence doesn't make a command turn up, I'll type in an approximation.


So, without further ado: 
*You are standing west *You have died* of a white house with *You have died* a boarded front door. *You have died*
shrapnel by adam cadre.*

*West of the house*
You are standing west of a white house with a boarded front door.

You blink. Boarded? You came all this way and the door is *boarded*?

Is this supposed to be some sort of game?


----------



## StyliBoy (Jul 13, 2009)

I try to pry the boards off the door(?)


----------



## octobr (Jul 13, 2009)

GOD I FUCKING LOVE THIS GAME TO DEATH. just saying.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 13, 2009)

StyliBoy said:


> I try to pry the boards off the door(?)


*Pull boards*
You accomplish nothing.

(just for some insight on where the hell we are)
*Look*
*West of House*
You are standing in an open field west of a white house with a boarded front door. Towering Carolina pines loom all around this clearing, silhouetted in the dusk; it will soon be night.

It occurs to you that you have no memory at all of how you got here.

(note that you can move to the *north*, the *south*, the *west* and the *east*)



Verne said:


> GOD I FUCKING LOVE THIS GAME TO DEATH. just saying.


*highfive*
*brograbs*


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm gonna look west of the house to see what's in the area surrounding the house.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 13, 2009)

Watershed said:


> I'm gonna look west of the house to see what's in the area surrounding the house.


*West*
The forest is too thick in that direction to permit you to travel more than a few steps. It seems to thin out at the north, though.


----------



## octobr (Jul 13, 2009)

Whoa ok we get it jesus vplj. 


*North.*


or whichever way it is that lets you around the house, I forget, it was touchy about that.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll try moving north of the house then.

((I love this game :D))


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 13, 2009)

Verne said:


> Whoa ok we get it jesus vplj.
> 
> 
> *North.*
> ...


Computer hates me. That fucker.

*North*
You walk around to the north side of the house...

...but before you can take more than a few steps, a trio of frenzied attack dogs comes bursting out from behind the house and tears you to pieces.

****You have died****

Would you like to *RESTART*, *RESTORE* a saved game, or *QUIT*?
Restart

*West of House*
You are standing in an open field west of a white house with a boarded front door. Towering Carolina pines loom all around this clearing, silhouetted in the dusk; it will soon be night.

Three snarling attack dogs fight one another over the remains of your corpse.


----------



## octobr (Jul 13, 2009)

You shoulda given us the option to restart restore or quit. That's a huge part of it ... ~~~~


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 13, 2009)

I am looking east of the house.


----------



## turbler (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey, where can I get this game? oh and since I'm here, If nothing dangerous is visible, then move East too (after all ... We don't have anything to lose)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 13, 2009)

> You shoulda given us the option to restart restore or quit. That's a huge part of it ... ~~~~


Will do.



> I am looking east of the house.


*East*
There's no way to enter the house from here -- the door is boarded shut.

And if we go first north and then east:
*North*
You are standing to the north of a white house. There is no door here, and all the windows are boarded. To the north a narrow path winds through the trees.

*East*
You walk around to the back of the house...

You are behind the white house, where husks of the other buildings on the estate stand: the stables, carriage house, outhouse, niggers' quarters, all are just collapsed heaps of weathered wood now. The house itself stands to the west, the back door slightly ajar.

--
I can go back to just east without going north, of course. Say the word.



> Hey, where can I get this game? oh and since I'm here, If nothing dangerous is visible, then move East too (after all ... We don't have anything to lose)


I was going to link it when we were done, but here it is if you want to play along: Here's a link. *Don't read the reviews unless you want to spoil it for yourself.*


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2009)

....Walk west?

I entered the house in the actual game so I know what happens when you do so >:)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 13, 2009)

*West*
You open the back door and step inside...

...and are immediately blown back out the door by a shotgun blast that rips a gaping hole through your chest.

****You have died****

Would you like to *RESTART*, *RESTORE* a saved game, or *QUIT*?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 14, 2009)

Oops... I forgot that "west" was the same as "enter house" Actually, I didn't know that in the first place, but...

let's restart.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 14, 2009)

*Restart*
You are behind the white house, where husks of the other buildings on the estate stand: the stables, carriage house, outhouse, niggers' quarters, all are just collapsed heaps of weathered wood now. The house itself stands to the west, the back door hanging from the doorframe by one hinge.

Your corpse lies sprawled on an expanse of blood-stained grass, a gaping hole through its torso.


----------



## J.T. (Jul 14, 2009)

Run the hell away, whoever owned this house is batshit.

Umm. Look at the outhouse? A few of the games I've played have something hidden in an outhouse.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 15, 2009)

J.T. said:


> Run the hell away, whoever owned this house is batshit.
> 
> Umm. Look at the outhouse? A few of the games I've played have something hidden in an outhouse.


*Look at outhouse*
These heaps of wood are all that is left of what was once a small village of secondary buildings. Splintery, weathered, rotten wood. It's not good lumber -- hell, it isn't even decent firewood.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 15, 2009)

Follow the narrow path through the trees.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 15, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Follow the narrow path through the trees.


*North*
You are standing north of a white house. There is no door here, and all the windows are boarded. To the north a narrow path winds through the trees.

*North*
You set off into the forest...

*In the pines*
As you proceed along the path, the light trickling in through the treetops seems to grow brighter, as if it had been sunrise and not sunset when you began. And the trees... this isn't North Carolina anymore. This is, what? Maryland? Pennsylvania? You'd think a man would notice walking two hundred miles, but apparently not.

You hear voices in the distance.

"Hey, Green," says the first one. Even this is enough for you to pinpoint the accent: Carolina. So you're not caught behind enemy lines. Good to know.

"Yeah?" says someone, presumably Green. There was a Green in your regiment, you recall. Common enough name to be a coincidence, though. "Have you been helped?"


----------



## turbler (Jul 23, 2009)

proceed north


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 25, 2009)

turbler said:


> proceed north


*North*
You-- hmm, you seem to-- where did that path go? You seem to have lost your bearings. The sun is still south, right? But where's the path? You looked at the path and the trees changed, you look at the trees and the path changed... but hell with it. Hell with it. You can find your way out of here...

*In the pines*
You are walking through a forest nestled among low-lying hills somewhere north of the Mason-Dixon. The air is full of birdsong and the smell of gunpowder.

The voices resume.

"How come you're here?" asks the first voice, in less a drawl than a whine. "You're no Southerner..."

"I'm a substitute, Einstein," Green says. "You get drafted, you shoot a couple creds to the local op, and some poor ellhead gets to dodge artillery shells in your place. And chances are this ellhead ain't gonna be from the landed gentry of old Virginny, hm?"

The thing is, you vaguely remember this exchange. This is certainly the same idiot you remember from the war; at least the other immigrant substitutes just shit their pants when they got scared and didn't jibber in broken English. The strange thing is, with each passing moment you remember the conversation you've just heard more and more clearly -- but you still have zero recollection of what came next.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 26, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> "I'm a substitute, Einstein,"


anachronism alert!! einstein wasn't even born when the civil war was going on! so THERE


----------



## turbler (Jul 27, 2009)

this game has time travel in it... and north s'more!


----------

